# Adria owners club



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello 
I would like to introduce clubadria the official owners club,i have a funny feeling that we may have meet one or two of you this weekend.
It does seem that most of you actually like your adria,if you could only get the spare parts sooner,i wish that adria would take this more seriously.We do apologise if we have left a leaflet on your windscreen, as we would rather have had the opportunity to speak to you in person.Unfortunately this is not always possible so we leave our leaflet.

MODERATORS NOTE:
Link and promotion removed by moderators.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi clubadria,

In case you hadn't noticed we do all the show rallies on here maybe you would like to join us at one of them


Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Club Adria!

Were you the Adria parked up next to us at the Western Show???

If it was, I hope you had a good time there - you should have joined in with our lot!!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi clubadria

Unfortunately I've had to remove your link and text promoting another club as it's against the forum rules.

As LadyJ says, we do organise show rally sections here at MHF so we naturally prefer MHF members to camp with us. Feel free to join us at the next rally, you'll be made very welcome.


----------



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

RobMD said:


> Hi Club Adria!
> 
> Were you the Adria parked up next to us at the Western Show???
> 
> If it was, I hope you had a good time there - you should have joined in with our lot!!!


Hi Rob
Unsure we have a old caravan and a six year old son.


----------

